# Anyone travelling thailand in march?



## davemurt (Sep 19, 2011)

I 

I've been let go by my job and will be thinking about traveling to Thailand for a month in march,followed by about 10days in Vietnam,as it will be my first time traveling alone can anyone recommend a place to meet people in a similar situation? I'm interested in doing all sorts of sports while there. Also if anyone could recommend a really nice inexpensive place to stay in Bangkok,by nice don't mean 5star however with ac,pool,where bags are safe and generally it's easy to sleep but still close to the Bangkok nightlife


----------

